# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Punto Lobitos (Peru)

## mastrovasilis

Πόλη του Περού με μικρό λιμάνι ή καλύτερα terminal port με τζιφάρι το οποίο φορτώνει τα πλοία με πρώτη ύλη που χρησιμοποιείται για την κατασκευή του χαλκοσωλήνα. Ιδιαίτερα επικύνδυνο μέρος λόγω της αφόρητης μυρωδιάς από την πρώτη ύλη. Σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτό και ένα link.
IMG_0039.JPG

IMG_0047.JPG

IMG_0052.JPG

IMG_0073.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Πόλη του Περού με μικρό λιμάνι ή καλύτερα terminal port με τζιφάρι το οποίο φορτώνει τα πλοία με πρώτη ύλη που χρησιμοποιείται για την κατασκευή του χαλκοσωλήνα. Ιδιαίτερα επικύνδυνο μέρος λόγω της αφόρητης μυρωδιάς από την πρώτη ύλη. Σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτό και ένα link.
> IMG_0039.JPG
> 
> IMG_0047.JPG
> 
> IMG_0052.JPG
> 
> IMG_0073.JPG


Μπραβο ρε βασιλη με τα ωραια σου :Wink: αυτο θα πει ξεναγηση :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο ντόκο.
IMG_0070.JPG

IMG_0063.JPG

IMG_0067.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

και το τζιφάρι
τζιφαρι (4).JPG

τζιφαρι.JPG

IMG_0076.JPG

CIMG0164.JPG

CIMG0165.JPG

----------

